# Point Lookout MD



## mattiej

Has anybody fished the pier at Point Lookout? My family is looking at spending a long weekend at the state park there and I want to get some fishing in the Bay.


----------



## cambo

simple advice.

get there early and never leave the left corner. Bloodworms, shrimp, and squid for bait.


----------



## Kwesi W.

mattiej said:


> Has anybody fished the pier at Point Lookout? My family is looking at spending a long weekend at the state park there and I want to get some fishing in the Bay.



You will find that most of us fish PLO. The park in my opinion is one of the more productive parks in th area. However the pier on the weekends can be a bit rowdy.. You may be better off fishing the causeway or Point..


----------



## mattiej

Dumba** me never realized that PLO and Point Lookout was the same place. Can dress me up but can't take me out. Anyway is there any decent shark fishing there? Not looking for JAWS just some doggies and perhaps browns.


----------



## BerserkCaster

I was there from Saturday(8pm) thru Sunday(2am). I caught a few spot. The guy next to me caught a ~20" croaker, a ~24 flounder, an eels, and a few spot. I saw others caught only a few croaker. I was told last Friday night there were a lot of croaker. When I was there, it was low tide and a lot of skate swimming around. I guess that is why we were not catching much.


----------



## Orest

*Depending when you*

are going, watch out for the biting flies and mosquitos in the state park area. They can ruin your trip.


----------



## HuskyMD

mattiej said:


> Dumba** me never realized that PLO and Point Lookout was the same place. Can dress me up but can't take me out. Anyway is there any decent shark fishing there? Not looking for JAWS just some doggies and perhaps browns.


No sharks, none. I'm sure there are a few bull sharks swimming around in the bay, but i promise you have no real chance of catching one at Point Lookout. AI, different story.


----------



## Bass_n_around

*alot of aholes there to deal with*

That peir is not for the family type outing very bad and alot of no respect people there.Casting over people without respect people moving into your spott without asking.They will move your stuff when you least expect it.Beware very bad area for that


----------



## richardbb85

Orest said:


> are going, watch out for the biting flies and mosquitos in the state park area. They can ruin your trip.


yea foreal

without the bugs n stuff, PLO would be a perfect pier


----------



## ComeOnFish

BerserkCaster said:


> I was there from Saturday(8pm) thru Sunday(2am). I caught a few spot. The guy next to me caught a ~20" croaker, a ~24 flounder, an eels, and a few spot. I saw others caught only a few croaker. I was told last Friday night there were a lot of croaker. When I was there, it was low tide and a lot of skate swimming around. I guess that is why we were not catching much.


Flounder Flounder Flounder?
Did you see flounder?

Joe


----------



## Fish Snatcha

BerserkCaster said:


> I was there from Saturday(8pm) thru Sunday(2am). I caught a few spot. The guy next to me caught a ~20" croaker, a ~24 flounder, an eels, and a few spot. I saw others caught only a few croaker. I was told last Friday night there were a lot of croaker. When I was there, it was low tide and a lot of skate swimming around. I guess that is why we were not catching much.


Hey where was u fishing at on Sat/Sun.. I was there Sat 7:00 pm to sunday 9:00 am.. I was fishing the point on the Potomac Side.. I had all types of hits that night but sadly I missed alot of them.. I caught about 7 croaker (lost the biggest one of my life on the damn rocks and couldn't find it).. I also caught what I assumed was a trout? didn't quite look big enough so i threw it back.. I'm assuming a skate hit my line as well, I was cutting bait and someone shined they light on me yelling i turn around my whole rod is bent over, I grabbed it, and whateva was on that line was literally bout to take me over the rocks... the line breaks I fall backwards and I was about to be featured on youtube for sure.. lol

guy next to me however was killing them he probably caught about 20 croaker all of them nice size, like i said I had plenty of hits that night.. I just wasn't at my best that night


----------



## chris21

Fish Snatcha said:


> Hey where was u fishing at on Sat/Sun.. I was there Sat 7:00 pm to sunday 9:00 am.. I was fishing the point on the Potomac Side.. I had all types of hits that night but sadly I missed alot of them.. I caught about 7 croaker (lost the biggest one of my life on the damn rocks and couldn't find it).. I also caught what I assumed was a trout? didn't quite look big enough so i threw it back.. I'm assuming a skate hit my line as well, I was cutting bait and someone shined they light on me yelling i turn around my whole rod is bent over, I grabbed it, and whateva was on that line was literally bout to take me over the rocks... the line breaks I fall backwards and I was about to be featured on youtube for sure.. lol
> 
> guy next to me however was killing them he probably caught about 20 croaker all of them nice size, like i said I had plenty of hits that night.. I just wasn't at my best that night


the trout could of been a spot, i caught a trout at PLO in 2006, thats the last time I've seen one caught in the bay (weakfish that is, ive caught specks since then). We used to catch tons of them up to 26 inches down in va every fall. Now they are pretty much nonexistent.


----------



## SeaSalt

This Sunday, I caught a kingfish (whiting) off the pier. DNR was there and he didn't know what kind of fish it was. He thought it was a croaker or a puppy drum.  Looked in the regulation book, no mention of kingfish/whiting in it for the bay. 

Salinity high this year?


----------



## Bass_n_around

*caught many there*

The kings or whiting have showed up there for about the last three years catch alot at the beginning of the pier


----------



## chris21

SeaSalt said:


> This Sunday, I caught a kingfish (whiting) off the pier. DNR was there and he didn't know what kind of fish it was. He thought it was a croaker or a puppy drum.  Looked in the regulation book, no mention of kingfish/whiting in it for the bay.
> 
> Salinity high this year?


Thats probably what the other guy caught too, they are delicious. I have caught many off of Deltaville.


----------



## BerserkCaster

To ComeOnFish,
Flounder Flounder Flounder? Yes
Did you see flounder? Yes, it was the first Flounder I've seen this year at PLO

To FishSnatcha,
I was fishing on the pier. I did not have much action, so I decided to check out the riverside by the light house. But when I got there, my light battery went out. I have no choice but to drive to Solomons Island pier.


----------



## Fish Snatcha

chris21 said:


> Thats probably what the other guy caught too, they are delicious. I have caught many off of Deltaville.


yea prob was.. i have been catching spot since I was a kid I know what they look like


----------



## Fish Snatcha

BerserkCaster said:


> To ComeOnFish,
> Flounder Flounder Flounder? Yes
> Did you see flounder? Yes, it was the first Flounder I've seen this year at PLO
> 
> To FishSnatcha,
> I was fishing on the pier. I did not have much action, so I decided to check out the riverside by the light house. But when I got there, my light battery went out. I have no choice but to drive to Solomons Island pier.


how was it for u at Solomons ? I been meaning on going but since I do get action out there at PLO I keep driving by...


----------



## mattiej

Thanks for the advice, not sure I want to deal with that type of crowd with my family in tow. What about Janes Island State Park? Anybody know how the fishing is there? Safety, etc.?


----------



## BerserkCaster

Fish Snatcha said:


> how was it for u at Solomons ? I been meaning on going but since I do get action out there at PLO I keep driving by...


Solomons pier has some good action for Croaker and Stripe.

Personally, it is not my prefer place mainly because of the crowd. The pier is quite crowded because of it small size. I came across with a rude fisherman on last Sunday from 3am-6am. The guy has one pole and he use his seat and cooler to restrict anyone from entering his zone. He said the middle section of outer T of the pier is his spot (about a third of the T area) and he does not want anyone come near it. When he wanted to save his spot, I did not mind at all because still caught from fishing the inside. But what pissed me off was when he grab my pole and line. Around 6 am I caught a skate. While I reeled it in, the guy ran over grab my pole and try to take it from me. I said thanks for the help but I can do it myself, then he grab the my line a pull it. The line snapped that is when I told my buddy to pack up and go. 

I have good luck at SPSP, PLO, and Choptank. PLO and Choptank are my first choices, then SPSP. Last place I would go is Solomons Pier


----------



## Fish Snatcha

BerserkCaster said:


> Solomons pier has some good action for Croaker and Stripe.
> 
> Personally, it is not my prefer place mainly because of the crowd. The pier is quite crowded because of it small size. I came across with a rude fisherman on last Sunday from 3am-6am. The guy has one pole and he use his seat and cooler to restrict anyone from entering his zone. He said the middle section of outer T of the pier is his spot (about a third of the T area) and he does not want anyone come near it. When he wanted to save his spot, I did not mind at all because still caught from fishing the inside. But what pissed me off was when he grab my pole and line. Around 6 am I caught a skate. While I reeled it in, the guy ran over grab my pole and try to take it from me. I said thanks for the help but I can do it myself, then he grab the my line a pull it. The line snapped that is when I told my buddy to pack up and go.
> 
> I have good luck at SPSP, PLO, and Choptank. PLO and Choptank are my first choices, then SPSP. Last place I would go is Solomons Pier


I feel you man, I have not had any problems or altercations at Solomon.. but at PLO last SAT at the point these guys tried to squeeze in between me and the other guy to the right of me.. he tangled my line about 4 times... that night, but since me and one other person seemed to be the only ones to be getting hits.. I just let it go... I drove a lil to far and spent a lil too much money to be packing it up because of 2 people.. but yea a guy running to grab your rod sounds a lil crazy to me that's no good...


----------



## earl of DC

BerserkCaster said:


> Solomons pier has some good action for Croaker and Stripe.
> 
> Personally, it is not my prefer place mainly because of the crowd. The pier is quite crowded because of it small size. I came across with a rude fisherman on last Sunday from 3am-6am. The guy has one pole and he use his seat and cooler to restrict anyone from entering his zone. He said the middle section of outer T of the pier is his spot (about a third of the T area) and he does not want anyone come near it. When he wanted to save his spot, I did not mind at all because still caught from fishing the inside. But what pissed me off was when he grab my pole and line. Around 6 am I caught a skate. While I reeled it in, the guy ran over grab my pole and try to take it from me. I said thanks for the help but I can do it myself, then he grab the my line a pull it. The line snapped that is when I told my buddy to pack up and go.
> 
> I have good luck at SPSP, PLO, and Choptank. PLO and Choptank are my first choices, then SPSP. Last place I would go is Solomons Pier





Fish Snatcha said:


> I feel you man, I have not had any problems or altercations at Solomon.. but at PLO last SAT at the point these guys tried to squeeze in between me and the other guy to the right of me.. he tangled my line about 4 times... that night, but since me and one other person seemed to be the only ones to be getting hits.. I just let it go... I drove a lil to far and spent a lil too much money to be packing it up because of 2 people.. but yea a guy running to grab your rod sounds a lil crazy to me that's no good...


i feel your pain, thats why this time of year i fish on boats !!!
there are too many places i can fish on shore this time of year in md / va & i refuse to fish at PLO/solomons in the summer!!!


----------



## BlueHwy

mattiej said:


> Thanks for the advice, not sure I want to deal with that type of crowd with my family in tow. What about Janes Island State Park? Anybody know how the fishing is there? Safety, etc.?


Janes Island SP is very safe. It is a campground with a boat ramp and docks for those with a boat and a long bulkhead for shore fishing. It is very family friendly. The park rangers keep the place safe and you'll see DNR police there too. I spent this past weekend there. 

I caught some croakers and one eel. The kids spent the day crabbing and caught enough to steam. Fresh steamed crabs and fresh fried croakers; great camping food.

DNR was out. Saw them write several tickets. They talked to the people to my left and to my right but walked right past me. I had hoped they would ask me for my fishing license so I could see if they were just looking for the MD license or the NOAA registration too. Don't know - but make sure you have your NOAA number just in case.


----------



## gamblr2004

just got back from plo, got there about 11.pm left at 2.25am. 7 croaker a few missed hits, i crackoff and a new record home 1hr 40min to silver spring. blood and squid.


----------



## MetroMan

gamblr2004 said:


> just got back from plo, got there about 11.pm left at 2.25am. 7 croaker a few missed hits, i crackoff and a new record home 1hr 40min to silver spring. blood and squid.


Cool...way to get out there and get em. 

You were hauling ass home too! lol


----------



## earl of DC

gamblr2004 said:


> just got back from plo, got there about 11.pm left at 2.25am. 7 croaker a few missed hits, i crackoff and a new record home 1hr 40min to silver spring. blood and squid.


gr8t fish report !!!
as far as the ride back home *" yeah right""" LOL*


----------



## scorpioreno

*Plo blues(not the fish)*

I really love PLO Ive been going there like may others for years. Im a friendly person but do not like rude people or bullies that i have seen there I will gladly share my space with others.In saying that the other night i was there and i have found a spot there that is always productive all night long for croaker blues and spot and the occasional small striper had a guy down from me tangle with my line because he was throwing across me, no problem it was dark, but after the third tangle i got no apology and he actually cut my line once he got it in his hand. now mind y0u it was dark, so i got angry and and let out a cuss word or two I heard a apology from the dark and i was ok. went back to fishing they packed up and left some time later i went to my car went home the next morning i noticed that those guys keyed my car . but that will not stop me from still being repectful of others and sharing my space when im catching fish and calling my fishing neighbor to bring a rod down next to me and catch a few. I take my family there and i will keep my family away from the more agressive fisherman there by moving to the side of the pier and we all can have a good time.


----------



## gamblr2004

earl really.on the way home i took 235 to 5north all the way to 5north shortcut tothe beltway. on the odometer its only 96 miles that way.


----------



## WDinarte

*It is bad but real...*

PLO was the first place that I found to do some salt water fishing, first was a great place for Me, to pull some spot and crocks.
But last year ( summer ) at the entrance of the pier was a group of people fishing they block the whole entrances to the pier, coolers, real long fishing poles, I was in My way out to the parking lot. They look at Me like they will jump and take me over, was like I was going to pass their house I know for sure they was drinking. That was my last time at the pier, if I go to PLO I fish at the entrances of the park ( at the rocks) or the small beach lef side of the pier entrances. I fish for "fun" and to have a good time with my family but some other people fish for some other reasons....
:fishing:
BYE BYE PLO pier. :redface:


----------



## richardbb85

WDinarte said:


> PLO was the first place that I found to do some salt water fishing, first was a great place for Me, to pull some spot and crocks.
> But last year ( summer ) at the entrance of the pier was a group of people fishing they block the whole entrances to the pier, coolers, real long fishing poles, I was in My way out to the parking lot. They look at Me like they will jump and take me over, was like I was going to pass their house I know for sure they was drinking. That was my last time at the pier, if I go to PLO I fish at the entrances of the park ( at the rocks) or the small beach lef side of the pier entrances. I fish for "fun" and to have a good time with my family but some other people fish for some other reasons....
> :fishing:
> BYE BYE PLO pier. :redface:


try the river side all da way down past the pier


----------



## WDinarte

richardbb85 said:


> try the river side all da way down past the pier


I will try next... some one say to go mon-to thurs. too.
Thanks,


----------



## Kwesi W.

I personally havent had any problems on the pier, but I have seen others get muscled out of their spots. It's not that im a tough guy (because Im not) but at the same time I'm not going to allow another man to walk over me. However when I do fish PLO it's typically from land. I personally feel it takes a greater skill set to fish from land and that seems to keep most of the JA's away. 

My brother witnessed a Latino Man get stabbed their last year... All over him trying to muscle into a spot after he was warned to leave. People it's just a CROAKER!!! Damn Meat Wranglers..


----------



## Fish Snatcha

kmw21230 said:


> I personally havent had any problems on the pier, but I have seen others get muscled out of their spots. It's not that im a tough guy (because Im not) but at the same time I'm not going to allow another man to walk over me. However when I do fish PLO it's typically from land. I personally feel it takes a greater skill set to fish from land and that seems to keep most of the JA's away.
> 
> My brother witnessed a Latino Man get stabbed their last year... All over him trying to muscle into a spot after he was warned to leave. People it's just a CROAKER!!! Damn Meat Wranglers..


yea the most crazy thing I've seen on the Pier was when a man actually pulled out his gun on someone that was about 8 years ago will never forget it... and I will never pick up another mans pole and move it over... other than that I have not witness a fight or a heated argument at any pier i have fished..


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Respect thats all it is*

To pick up move or cast over anothers guys pole is extremly rude and u desrve what u get.so dont do it and all should be good.as far as big poles most of the guys use 11 or bigger out front for distance and thats would should be used outfront its been that way for years there


----------



## CrappieKid

the size off your rods should not matter if u get there first that is your spot i fished plo for 18 yrs an will not take my fam any more to maney assssss .an i have had 2 put people on there ass i dont fish plo as much as i used 2 for that reson......good luck an fish on:fishing: if DNR would walk the pier it would not b that wayyyy.. i miss DARLENE.....


----------



## babygurlo87

*Plo*

The pier does get very crowded but if you rent one of the kayaks or a raft and go out a little ways from the pier, it is very good fishing.. Every time we go out there we catch a fish on almost every cast.. It's mostly croaker, but we do catch striper and spot from time to time. We use squid and blood worms. :fishing:


----------



## Lipyourown

gamblr2004 said:


> earl really.on the way home i took 235 to 5north all the way to 5north shortcut tothe beltway. on the odometer its only 96 miles that way.


We used to make the run from Vienna VA to PLO in 90 minutes, long before the highway bypass of Hughesville.


----------



## shelties1

gamblr2004 said:


> just got back from plo, got there about 11.pm left at 2.25am. 7 croaker a few missed hits, i crackoff and a new record home 1hr 40min to silver spring. blood and squid.


Geeez dude, remind me not to get in the car with you! LOL. Good deal on getting the croakers, at least.


----------



## WDinarte

*For me like 2hrs+*



Lipyourown said:


> We used to make the run from Vienna VA to PLO in 90 minutes, long before the highway bypass of Hughesville.


From Fairfax for Me it is like 3hrs ( 2hrs+)


----------



## Bass_n_around

*yep PLO has gone south thats for sure*

Like the crappie kidd said ive also fished there along time and beleive me its not worth the drive anymore


----------

